# Is a "good" lighter worth it?



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm considering getting a new Xikar. I don't think they are the Mercedes of lighters but they have a lifetime warranty, take it back to your B&M and get a new one on the spot! Is it worth it or should I simply keep my crappy torch? Why is it worth it?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I paid $14 for my double torch and love it! It never fails.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Anyone who I have talked to loves their Xikar lighters. They seem to be pretty long lasting and quality, but you can get the same results from a cheapo lighter at ~$10. With the Xikar you pay extra for looks and the name, and also the warrenty you mentioned. 

If you want a fancy torch, I say go for it. Sometimes you gotta treat yourself.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

My wife bought me a Xikar for under $20 bucks. Works fine so far. My only complaints are 2: (1) It's a bitch to fill and (2) It has a tiny tank.

So, I keep the Xikar as my fancy-schmancy home lighter and my day-to-day workhorse that I carry around with me is a $2.97 Ronson Blue Flame from Wally World. Easy to fill, big tank, lights quickly (most of the time). Love it. And they are cheap enough that if you loose it, big deal. Go get another one.

My thanks to youse gorillas for pointing me to the Ronson lighters. Gotta get more.

My $32.00 Colibri lasted six months, then quit working. Won't light. It's been cleaned, still won't light. Junk. Sits in a drawer somewhere, I think.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

IMO, a good lighter is not as important as a good cutter. Partially because if you're skillful enough, you can get a decent light from a $1 Bic lighter. 

A good lighter simply generates enough flame and enough heat without imparting flavor to adequately light the tobacco.

A good cutter has weight and heft behind the cutting edge, so that you aren't forced to apply lots of force by hand which can result in smashing rather than shearing.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

I have a Contra (?) and a Ronson from Wally's World. The Ronson is HORRIBLE!!!! Won't stay lit and uses 3x the butane of the Contra. Besides my Contra is a flame pipe lighter. Sucks in the wind, but I love it anyway!!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Ive had my X-tend for about 5 years... never had a proble problem... and i love it...


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> I have a Contra (?) and a Ronson from Wally's World. The Ronson is HORRIBLE!!!! Won't stay lit and uses 3x the butane of the Contra. Besides my Contra is a flame pipe lighter. Sucks in the wind, but I love it anyway!!!


For 3 bucks, toss the Ronson and get another one. They're cheap, so you're gonna get a lemon oncet in a while.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the same ronson jetlite I started lighting cigars with when I started over a year ago. 3 bucks is a steal IMHO


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

I have gone through ton's of off brand torch lighters, name brand lighters and have had mixed success. I finally broke down bought a Dupont Xtend and it really is worth the money. Perfect light every time, plus it just looks cool and feels good in the hand. The only problem is if I drop or scratch the thing I'm going to freak out, so I generally just keep it on the table by me. If I'm going out somewhere I take a Tiger which are really good cheap lighters. 

If you think of it like a cutter – a cheap giveaway guillotine doesn't compare to an Xikar, it's the same type of thing. It dosn't affect the taste or will it tear your cigar but the quality factor is just much better, not to mention lifespan. 

So my answer would be yes – to a degree. The difference between a $25 and $40 dollar lighter may not be that great, but if you go from the $25 - $30 range to around $100 you will see a big difference.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I bought an expensive Colibri Quantam and it is so much trouble. Now I use the Guiness torch lighter for $15 and it hasn't let me down!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'd spend the cash on the cutter first and use a $10 torch


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> I have the same ronson jetlite I started lighting cigars with when I started over a year ago. 3 bucks is a steal IMHO


Totally agree; I've got two of these and I've never needed anything else since!


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm a soft flame lighter fan, I've got a few torches, both cheap and not so-cheap, they definitely have their places, but not my go to. Buy yourself an IM Corona from Japan, super quality, easy to re-fill and never breaks. I've got a couple of ST Duponts, but rarely use them as they are a pain in the ass to re-fill and hardly anybody around me carries the juice. Having said all that, I have a triple flame flea market torch that I bought four years ago that still works great. I think I payed 3 bucks, or was that for the Elvis-head incense burner?:ss


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

Glacierman said:


> For 3 bucks, toss the Ronson and get another one. They're cheap, so you're gonna get a lemon oncet in a while.


:tpd: yeap just toss it...when mine run out of butane i just purchase another one

Mine works like a workhorse champ


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

No way I'm gonna spend 100 clams on a lighter. I'd rather spend the money on good cigars. The flame from a $3 Ronson lights my cigars just as well as that from a $100 fancy lighter. But, hey, whatever flips your switch, man. You say po-tay-to, I say po-tah-to. I've known guys to light their cigars with a blow-torch..... 

:cb


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

:tpd: 
I spent $7 bucks at the local gas station for a Dale Earnhardt commemorative torch lighter. I have had that thing for 7 years and it works like a charm. That makes it hard to spend a lot of money on a lighter.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Glacierman said:


> My wife bought me a Xikar for under $20 bucks. Works fine so far. My only complaints are 2: (1) It's a bitch to fill and (2) It has a tiny tank.
> 
> So, I keep the Xikar as my fancy-schmancy home lighter and my day-to-day workhorse that I carry around with me is a $2.97 Ronson Blue Flame from Wally World. Easy to fill, big tank, lights quickly (most of the time). Love it. And they are cheap enough that if you loose it, big deal. Go get another one.
> 
> ...


As has been mentioned here before,pop your lighter in the freezer for five minutes and it will fill toot sweet...really,it will


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I am not one for torch lighters, but I can vouch for the Dunhill one and it works like a charm; that would be my first pick in a torch. I have a ST Dupont cigar lighter and it works flawless. Fuel is a pain, but if you buy a few sleeves of fuel canisters, you should be set for while.

Don’t buy a Colibri; I’ve had a few over the last 20 years and all were crap. Any lighter with a lifetime warranty is a bonus, but what good is it if you have to bring it back all the time? Like the old adage about lifetime warranty on tools; it doesn’t mean anything if your wrench breaks on a Sunday afternoon.

The classic biggest names in lighters are: Porsche Design, Dunhill, ST Dupont, and Dunhill. Xikar cutters are renowned and I assume their lighters are good too?

The worst situation is ending up buying two lighters as the first one was good, but not good enough…


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Yes, a good lighter (or a few ) is worth it. 

I own 2 Dupont Ligne 2 lighters ( but I lost one on a cruise), 2 xtends and 6-7 different torches. Some of those are Xikar. The money for the Xikar is not worth it in my opinion except for the lifetime warranty.

Best torch i've come across would be the Dupont Xtend. The cadillac of lighters would be the high-end Duponts. I'm in love with mine.

Edit: Just read Moses post and he's right about the Porche Design lighters. Very high quality and worth the money if you have it. Also, the "Davidoff" lighters are made by Dupont if you come across those.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Coolerdor + cheap lighter= more cigars

WyoBob


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

jdean33442 said:


> Yes, a good lighter (or a few ) is worth it.
> 
> I own 2 Dupont Ligne 2 lighters ( but I lost one on a cruise), 2 xtends and 6-7 different torches. Some of those are Xikar. The money for the Xikar is not worth it in my opinion except for the lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...


I don't think I want to invest in the cadillac of lighters, I'm more interested in a nice Sentra at this point. And the Xikar pushes my buttons because I can walk into my B&M and walk out with a new lighter if I need too.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I have had an S.T. Dupont that has been the single greatest investment I have made towards the hobby of smoking....I started with an X-Tend Mini and after winning some money in Vegas last month I stepped up and bought a regular X-Tend (that matches my Mini) but have yet to use it....the mini is just too reliable....I suggest to everyone to invest in a good lighter....


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

I got a good-quality Colibri torch lighter, and while it lights right up and has enough heat to get a stogie going toot sweet, I have found that I much prefer using matches. I seem to get a nicer light off of them. I might try a soft-flame lighter at some point, but really the only reason I use a torch now is to light 'em up when it's windy and I'm outside.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

to me a single blue butane flame is the same as any other single blue butane flame, unlike a cutter, fire doesnt lose its edge. So, I rock a Palio, and a 3 dollar Ronson jet blue lighter that works everytime and GASP I even refill both of them (one for the car, one for the house). These things are great, the only thing I wish it had would be a tank so I could see how much fuel is left, but trust me I will deal with it for the cost.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice, I'm leaning towards getting the dual jet Xikar. Again the fact that I can walk in the store and get it replaced in seconds at no cost is extremely attractive to me. And as I only smoke on my deck (until I convince the wife to let me renovate the office) having a good lighter does help.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

If it was me I'd get a half dozen Ronsons and put them into a rotation. Unfortunately I can't find the Ronson anywhere around me (I've looked, believe me, I'd love to have them for everyday use), so I have a Blazer PB-207 that has been rock solid for the couple months I've owned it. It's no Dupont, but its more reliable than the Colibri I paid $60 for.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I spent $82.50 (half price) on my Dupont ST Extend and I couldn't be happier with it. I don't think I'd want to spend much more than that on a lighter though.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> I spent $82.50 (half price) on my Dupont ST Extend and I couldn't be happier with it. I don't think I'd want to spend much more than that on a lighter though.


I'd spend that if I was sure I'd never have to spend it again. Thats the peace of mind the Xikar gives me, that I'm never more than 12 hours away from a replacement.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Try using cedar strips to light up. That way any flame will work.
:cb


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

I purchased a Colibri Robusto and love it. I really think it is one of the best purchases I have made. It just feels good- heavy weight, perfect construction. Heck, the punch even works great. I would recommend this one to anyone!

(This is a picture of the Gunmetal one I believe, mine is more polished metal then this)


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Colibri scares me, I've heard a lot of "six month later it won't light....." stories. I'm not really buying the torch, I'm buying the warranty. Well that and I hate lighting with matches.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Bryan,

Typically you have to send it back. It doesn't get replaced on the spot. Our Xikar rep (he's also the Gurhka rep) comes by once a week roughly. Grabs the defunct lighters, sends them in, and replacements are sent.

Most B&M don't won't to lose the stock waiting for the repair. Double check with your guy and clarify.



Addiction said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I'm leaning towards getting the dual jet Xikar. Again the fact that I can walk in the store and get it replaced in seconds at no cost is extremely attractive to me. And as I only smoke on my deck (until I convince the wife to let me renovate the office) having a good lighter does help.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i think it just depends on what you want-a penknife works for a cutter, & a match works for a light-that being said, i have a xikar & multiple other cutters & punches-lighterwise i think 4 ronsons, 2 colibri figurados (work great, $5 on a mike's special), a few cheapo torches, & a harbor freight soldering torch that i love ($6)-i can't smoke in the house either, so a good lighter helps


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

texasbadbob said:


> Try using cedar strips to light up. That way any flame will work.
> :cb


You can use matches, cigarette lighters, cedar strips, the kitchen gas burner, etc, to light a cigar, but you need a butane flame for touch ups.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

WyoBob said:


> Coolerdor + cheap lighter= more cigars
> 
> WyoBob


:tpd:

I have a triple flame torch I picked up at a Quick Trip for $8.00. Works every time except last night, (fuel gauge E..\........F), but uses the cheap ronson butane just fine.
Fires up big fat sticks fast. 
It is very hot though and is easy to warm up a finger or two.. Hot enough to melt a penny.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a few lighters why, because when one acted up I'd buy another... and another ..... Moody lighters can be very frustraiting, not what I need right before I sit down to enjoy a cigar.

A friend gifted me a Dupont X-tend, and it has NEVER let me down once.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

That's quite a nice friend!



Dgar said:


> I have a few lighters why, because when one acted up I'd buy another... and another ..... Moody lighters can be very frustraiting, not what I need right before I sit down to enjoy a cigar.
> 
> A friend gifted me a Dupont X-tend, and it has NEVER let me down once.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I pack a lotus.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Lighters to me are more about style than substance. I use my zippo with a z-insert for everyday use. 

After a big dinner, glass of port (or single malt,coffee,etc) there is nothing better than a nice stogie cut with my X2 and lit with a quality lighter


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Dgar said:


> I have a few lighters why, because when one acted up I'd buy another... and another ..... Moody lighters can be very frustraiting, not what I need right before I sit down to enjoy a cigar.
> 
> A friend gifted me a Dupont X-tend, and it has NEVER let me down once.


:tpd: A very good friend gifted me one too recently and I have to say its magnificent. Thanks Chip. Ya know I would of been just fine going through life with my trusty PB-207(ugly but as good as a torch can get) but so glad I don't have to. Never been to concerned with status symbols, well because I have no status. Just an old country fart from Va. But the dang X-tend is worth the dough, if anything ever happens to this one I'll freak. Which means I'll replace it. Probably will get another so I don't lose this one. This one really means a lot to me. Obvious reasons.


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I have had an S.T. Dupont that has been the single greatest investment I have made towards the hobby of smoking.... ....I suggest to everyone to invest in a good lighter....


DITTO! As a Navy man I do catch a lot of crap because it's made in France. Give them a sniffter of Kelt XO...get them hooked...then tell them it's cognac...another great French product. Grey Goose vodka works too. On second thought, Damn, I like them cheese-eating-surrender-monkeys! It all works out. The stainless steel lighter has been around the world several times and looks new.


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes a "good" lighter is really nice. But a good lighter doesnt have to be expensive, the new ZIPPOBLU is going to be coming out to the public in 
Aug. Then there is always the Ronson torch from wally world. Which has some awesome reviews on the forum here.

Joe


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

Archer82 said:


> Yes a "good" lighter is really nice. But a good lighter doesnt have to be expensive, the new ZIPPOBLU is going to be coming out to the public in
> Aug. Then there is always the Ronson torch from wally world. Which has some awesome reviews on the forum here.
> 
> Joe


:tpd: i totally agree with this post. i've got a ronson jetlite, colibri firebird, and dupont xtend. the ronson is just as dependable as my xtend, but is 98% cheaper and easier to adjust the flame height. the colibri firebird is a piece...it has the reliability of my old nintendo; works when it wants, sometimes you can coax it into action with some blowing and spanking. if i were to do it over again, i think i'd stick to ronson's or maybe venture for the PB-207 Blazer which has the cool feature of being able to see your butane level. the higher-end lighters are more sex appeal, i think. then again, who knows when my ronson will stop firing.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> :tpd: i totally agree with this post. i've got a ronson jetlite, colibri firebird, and dupont xtend. the ronson is just as dependable as my xtend, but is 98% cheaper and easier to adjust the flame height. the colibri firebird is a piece...it has the reliability of my old nintendo; works when it wants, sometimes you can coax it into action with some blowing and spanking. if i were to do it over again, i think i'd stick to ronson's or maybe venture for the PB-207 Blazer which has the cool feature of being able to see your butane level. the higher-end lighters are more sex appeal, i think. then again, who knows when my ronson will stop firing.


You will not be sorry you went with the PB-207. Not expensive and its reliable and the tank holds a lot of fuel. I smoke alot and I might fill mine once a month.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

floydp said:


> You will not be sorry you went with the PB-207. Not expensive and its reliable and the tank holds a lot of fuel. I smoke alot and I might fill mine once a month.


Yep....the PB-207 is a great lighter. The dang thing will probably light a brick. Cost/performance ratio is very high.

But I gotta admit, there just ain't nothing like the X-Tend.....perfect light, and just feels good. Makes yer cigars taste better, yer wimmen look better, and yer bank account look ....different.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Addiction said:


> I'm considering getting a new Xikar. I don't think they are the Mercedes of lighters but they have a lifetime warranty, take it back to your B&M and get a new one on the spot! Is it worth it or should I simply keep my crappy torch? Why is it worth it?


Yes it is.

If you are going to be an avid smoker and buy all sorts of cigars, why wouldn't you want to light them with something nice.

Get something nice to light your cigars with.

Xikar,Blazer,Xtend etc etc etc....its always nice to have a good one on hand.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> As has been mentioned here before,pop your lighter in the freezer for five minutes and it will fill toot sweet...really,it will


Yep it will. And it can overfill very easily too, giving off a dangerously high flame if it's not turned down first...or even blowing out a seal.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*I am out of town and had to have some good smokes. Burnt my thumb on one of those really cheap lighters. I will never leave home without one of my good lighters again!:ss*


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Never realized it until I spent a little money and bought a Solo Trek. No more Bics for me


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I'm gonna say no. I usually buy a few "Tiger" brand lighters from ebay at a time and use them until they crap out then go to the next one. My last dual flame "Tiger" with a punch on the back end cost about $6.00 shipped and has been working perfectly for over a year.

MCS


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Good lighter = one that will light your cigar in a 20 mph wind! 

Best lighter = match. Works great with no wind and lights the cigar without charing the heck out of it. Always use a match when indoors.

Extravagant lighter = high cost beauty made of solid platinum studded in jewels. Don't have one, use all my fun money on cigars.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Some of the best lighters I have are the cheapest. Just because a lighter is expensive doesn't mean that it's going to work. Perfect example would be colibri. Colibri is some of the worst crap I've ever bought. There are some good companies out there like blazer imho.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd define "good" here carefully. It's defined as a torch that is reliable, decent style and doesn't use a lot of fuel. It doesn't mean it needs to be expensive. For example, I've seen lots of good reviews on the Ronson which is a value lighter.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Doesn't make too much of a difference in how my cigar tastes,
but a reliable torch is always nice to have.
:tu


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

I have two Ronsons and they work fine. I've read about all the trouble people have with their Colibris, and I've begun to assume that what you pay for in a fancy lighter is a lot of grief. Unless you treat your lighters like jewelry, I'm not sure why you'd spend a lot of money on them. They're not exactly cutting-edge technology.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got two lighters, one is a Ronson from Walmart and the guys at my Tobacconists thought it was a $30 or more lighter, they were shocked when I told them it's less than $3.

My other lighter was bought at a gas station and it works great. Not only does it work great but it has a huge fuel tank so it just keeps lighting and lighting and lighting without a recharge.

Would I accept a Xikar or Dupont or other high end lighter as a gift? Absolutely and I'd love it but I wouldn't buy one. 

If you're really going to spend money on an accesory get yourself a Xikar cutter or a Palio but I love my Xikar.


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

Is a good lighter worth it? To me it is. 

It may depend on how you define a 'good' lighter. I use a Zippo z-plus insert in a zippo I got as a present many years back. It's the lighter I take with me when out and about. The insert allowed me to go back to using a lighter that I had fond memories of. It works well and gives me the option of a torch.

I also have a Dunhill Rollagas that hasn't left the apt. It's a lighter that I can just sit and admire...the look, feel and sound of it. It cost much more than the zippo but both are very good lighters to me since they're reliable (so far), aesthetically pleasing and have sentimental value.

They're not necessary, but to me the accessories are another nice part of the hobby. :tu


----------



## Sand (Jun 9, 2007)

BigJon said:


> DITTO! As a Navy man I do catch a lot of crap because it's made in France. Give them a sniffter of Kelt XO...get them hooked...then tell them it's cognac...another great French product. Grey Goose vodka works too. On second thought, Damn, I like them cheese-eating-surrender-monkeys! It all works out. The stainless steel lighter has been around the world several times and looks new.


I don't know about the Frog lighter, but my Xikar is the last lighter I'll ever own. Can't beat the warranty.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think it is worth it.
I have had 3 cheapos die on me this year. Every time it has been the igniter.
My step father has a Blazer Micro Torch that he has had since the early/mid 90s and it works every time. That is definitely what my next purchase will be.


----------

